# Electric Bike Hire.



## Sara_H (13 Mar 2013)

I've been unable to work since my near death experience in December. I'm looking at ways to expedite my return to work and hope to be back within the next 6 weeks or so.

One thing that will be a problem will be actually getting to work. I usually cycle, it's five (hilly) miles, which at the minute, I'm not going to manage, public transport isn't really good enough for the journey (takes too long) and I can't afford taxis.

There is no staff car parking at my work place, I was considering buying a cheap scooter, but then thought I'd be better off with a electric bike.

Does anyone know of an electric bike hire scheme? I'd be aiming to hire one for around three months initially and go from there.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Mar 2013)

There's a place in Cornwall and one or two schemes in other touristy areas such as the Lake District.

Mostly aimed at short-term hire, but a longer term deal might be possible.

Where are you?


----------



## Sara_H (13 Mar 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> There's a place in Cornwall and one or two schemes in other touristy areas such as the Lake District.
> 
> Mostly aimed at short-term hire, but a longer term deal might be possible.
> 
> Where are you?


In Sheffield. I've been googling, the closest place to me that does day hire is in the peaks, but they only have two electric bikes so I doubt they'd be willing to hire one on a long term basis.


----------



## tadpole (13 Mar 2013)

Why not buy one, there are cyclematic bikes for £600, that would do you. for a few months and then you could sell it on


----------



## Sara_H (13 Mar 2013)

tadpole said:


> Why not buy one, there are cyclematic bikes for £600, that would do you. for a few months and then you could sell it on


I'm considering that, and have started to look at what will be the most appropriate bike for me. Trouble with buying is, I might like it too much and decide not to sell. 

I rely on the bike to give me extra cake eating points!


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Mar 2013)

My other thought is that it would be cheaper to buy a cheap ebike, use it for three months and then sell it.

That would also work because the main thing against the cheaper ebikes is their durability and long term reliability, which wouldn't be a problem for you.

Have a look at woosh - they are quite decent bikes for about £600 and would do the job.

I've dealt with Hatti - one of the owners - genuine person who likes to see her customers happy as well as making a profit from them.

Woosh also do hire, but I suspect that's aimed more at people near their premises in Southend and Cambridge.

Hatti is in most days, so if you lift the phone you will probably catch her.

http://wooshbikes.co.uk/


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Mar 2013)

Sara_H said:


> I'm considering that, and have started to look at what will be the most appropriate bike for me. Trouble with buying is, I might like it too much and decide not to sell.
> 
> I rely on the bike to give me extra cake eating points!


 
Need not be a concern, the motor assists, so you still have to put some effort in.

Most users report an increase in fitness.


----------



## Arsen Gere (13 Mar 2013)

I take my old bikes/bits to this place http://www.sportsrecycler.co.uk/ it is a charity place run by volunteers. They had some electric bikes in the last time I was in there and they were selling ex-hire bikes too. Might be of interest.


----------

